
Show HN: Deploy Machine Learning Models with Django - pplonski86
https://www.deploymachinelearning.com/
======
pplonski86
The source code from the tutorial is available at
[https://github.com/pplonski/my_ml_service](https://github.com/pplonski/my_ml_service)

This tutorial shows how to create web service in Python and Django to serve
multiple Machine Learning models. It is different (more advanced) from most of
the tutorials available on the internet:

\- it keeps information about many ML models in the web service. There can be
several ML models available at the same endpoint with different versions. What
is more, there can be many endpoint addresses defined.

\- it stores information about requests sent to the ML models, this can be
used later for model testing and audit.

\- it has tests included for ML code and server code.

\- it can run A/B tests between different versions of ML models.

------
valerachin
Deploying machine learning models with Django, I've tried this many times. But
I liked it [https://deployplace.com/](https://deployplace.com/) more, and I
advise everyone. Who doubts or knows nothing about it. You can ask me. I will
help you.

